# The Cost of tools in Australia are amazing



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

tools in a australia are way over priced.. i had my tools from Vancouver, British Columbia sent on a boat to Brisbane, Queensland sent in a Job box took me 50 days and $2000 but once im here i have canadian tools that are way better than then australian TapePro tools.. I use only columbia tools cause thats what i bought.. in Australia they use TapePro which is excatlly the same as BlueLine Usa.. Blue line USA is Tape Pro Australia... kinda wierd... why are australian tools 3 times more.. someone must need a profit... also i do realize that the tools need to be hott mudd compatible.. bazooka, tube, pumps need to be base coat compatible.. which means they need to be cleaned right away cause the mudd will dry even under water... they dont use regular taping or all purpose mudd for taping cause the humidaty in the air the next day the tapes will acctully be to wet to coat and will crack in the long run... a Powder base coat is needed to seal everything solid... then they top all the base coates with a finishing coat that they sand with a eletric sander... real fast but can leave swirls if not done right.....


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

Do you ever mix hot mud with regular mud ? After they are mixed it seems like they react almost the same as straight hot mud but it's easier to sand & easier to clean.
________
Emilly cam


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Same thing over the ditch in nz as well, We dont even have tapepro, We have no brands just a bit of some if you can find them and very expensive, Most use hot muds as a base then top with a air drying compound, Hot muds are a bitch through the tools.

You might find this an interesting thread
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/new-zealand-where-do-you-keep-mud-pans-1178/


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

*Mudd Pan*

So true my kiwi friend i brought 2 mud pans to Australia and the look on the guys faces when i pulled one out was priceless.... they were like "We dont use mudd pans here" I like using a hawk and i dont use a baby hawk i use a 16X16 hawk.. one boss made fun of me for having a smaller hawk and insisted on me buying a bigger one im sure glad i did now


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

Drywall_King said:


> tools in a australia are way over priced.. i had my tools from Vancouver, British Columbia sent on a boat to Brisbane, Queensland sent in a Job box took me 50 days and $2000 but once im here i have canadian tools that are way better than then australian TapePro tools.. I use only columbia tools cause thats what i bought.. in Australia they use TapePro which is excatlly the same as BlueLine Usa.. Blue line USA is Tape Pro Australia... kinda wierd... why are australian tools 3 times more.. someone must need a profit... also i do realize that the tools need to be hott mudd compatible.. bazooka, tube, pumps need to be base coat compatible.. which means they need to be cleaned right away cause the mudd will dry even under water... they dont use regular taping or all purpose mudd for taping cause the humidaty in the air the next day the tapes will acctully be to wet to coat and will crack in the long run... a Powder base coat is needed to seal everything solid... then they top all the base coates with a finishing coat that they sand with a eletric sander... real fast but can leave swirls if not done right.....


Buying tools is no problem nowdays . Its so easy to buy from someone like Allwall all the best brands and prompt delivery , no drama .Yes its not easy with our systems when finishing , you can use allpurpose compounds on ceilings if they are backblocked


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Good substitute for a mud pan is a metal bread loaf pan, if you can find one long enough to get yor 12"er in. The standard size ones are good for a 6 or 8" knife. You can get a tinner to brake you one up, but he'd likely spot weld it vs. braze the joints. You will bust the spot welds in a week.


----------

